# New Member - Project Pictures



## tocws2002 (Jan 4, 2014)

As a new member I figured I would post a few pictures of some projects I've completed over the last several years. Comments, critiques, and questions welcomed.

Thanks,

-jason

*Rocking Motorcycle - Curly/Figured Walnut and Spalted/Figured Maple*

*http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/Rocking%20Motorcycle/JasonRocker025.jpg 
*
http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/Rocking%20Motorcycle/JasonRocker018.jpg 

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/Rocking%20Motorcycle/JasonRocker011.jpg 

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/Rocking%20Motorcycle/JasonRocker063.jpg

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Cherry Mini-Blanket Chest (completed mostly with hand tools, including my first hand-cut dovetails)

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/ShakerMiniBlanketChest/DSC03146_zpsd266d7ad.jpg 

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/ShakerMiniBlanketChest/DSC03131_zps43c21c7c.jpg *

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/ShakerMiniBlanketChest/DSC03149_zpsee479949.jpg

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Cherry Rocking Chair for my Father-In-Law*

*http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/Cherry%20Rocking%20Chair%20-%20Wood%20183/DSC06111.jpg *

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/Cherry%20Rocking%20Chair%20-%20Wood%20183/DSC06112.jpg 

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/Cherry%20Rocking%20Chair%20-%20Wood%20183/DSC06113.jpg

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## longbeard (Jan 4, 2014)

Welcome to WB from WV
I'm not sure if your gonna fit in around here.   Some awesome looking work right there. 

Harry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Bowsaw in Afromosia*

*http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/BowSaw/100_0416.jpg *

*Spalted Maple and Jatoba Mallets (w/3 layer veneer stripes)*

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Mallets/Jatoba/DSC01304.jpg 

*http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Mallets/Jatoba/DSC01305.jpg *

*http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Mallets/Jatoba/DSC01306.jpg *

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Jewelry Box (Walnut w/Curly Australian Walnut Veneer Lid and Curly Olive Veneer Bottom)*

*http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/Jewelry%20Box/DSC05664.jpg *

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/Jewelry%20Box/DSC05667.jpg 

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/Jewelry%20Box/DSC05676.jpg 

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/Jewelry%20Box/DSC05660.jpg

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 4, 2014)

Beautiful Work ! Really like the Moto rocker !!!


----------



## jmurray (Jan 4, 2014)

now your just showing off


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 4, 2014)

*And some of the many 1911 Pistol Grips...*

Ebony
http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/PistolGrips/June%202013/DSC05374.jpg 


Curly Maple
http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/PistolGrips/June%202013/DSC05293.jpg 

Ziricote
http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/PistolGrips/June%202013/DSC05309.jpg 


Jatoba
http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/PistolGrips/June%202013/DSC05368.jpg

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 4, 2014)

Holy smokes! I'm not posting any more pictures of my work after seeing those!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluedot (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice stuff!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 5, 2014)

Great work! I love the diversity of the projects and the quality of the finished products. Too cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow! lots of awesome stuff Jason! Thanks for posting


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow man, you are an artisan. Those are awesome projects. Keep up the good work.

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Jan 5, 2014)

I agree with @El Guapo I'm not posting anything else after all that. Makes me want to go buy some stuff and post it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 5, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I agree with @El Guapo I'm not posting anything else after all that. Makes me want to go buy some stuff and post it



On second thought, everything kind I looks the same. I mean, he should really try to make more than just one thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the compliments, I appreciate it. Please don't let these keep you from posting your own pics, if you could see them up close you would probably see the same "design elements" that I see.

-jason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very NICE work. You will fit right in here!!!


----------



## BarbS (Jan 6, 2014)

Welcome, Jason. You do beautiful work, and those 'first dovetails' are impressive! Thanks for posting all the photos.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow! Very nice.  From Mauk, GA.


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

Barb, The dovetails were cut in a class I took with Kerry Pierce, it was an excellent course and I was extremely surprised at how well the joints turned out. Haven't cut any by hand recently, but look forward to the next project where I get to.

Thanks again,

-jason


----------

